# Gauging interest in Shrimp



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I am contemplating doing a shrimp rack and I am trying to gauge interest in shrimps. If I had these types of shrimp for sale would any of ya'll be interested. Again I am thinking about doing this so please dont pm me with how many you want. The shrimp I am thinking about breeding would be.

Crystal Red
Snowball
Tiger
Yellow

These may change due to if I can get them at the time the tanks are ready/cycled. I started my planted tank exp. with a 100 gallon cherry shrimp tank that has now become a Rainbow tank. I have always loved shrimp and I want to get some going but like some people would like to get some of my investment back buy selling some. These would be sold to only local people as I dont ship. If you have any other shrimp ideas on what you would like please post. If there seem to be some interest I will be setting this up in the next months.

Thanks 
Jackson


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I want some blue ones... I was thinking of dedicating a 55 to them with wood and some moss. Though some nice crystal reds I might buy from you.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen blue tigers and I think they have some that are called blueberry shrimp (not sure on this one), the tigers have a blue variety for sure.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Jackson,

I'm not interested in buying shrimp right now, possibly in the future. I'd definitely be interested in swapping some cherry shrimp to mix up the genes a bit. I'm getting tired of the same ol' flavor all the time.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes it will be many months until I would actually have anything to sell. I am just trying to see if I get this setup, will the shrimp pay for it along down the road. Shrimp are key to these planted tanks we have and myself love the different kinds and colors there are. We can swap some cherries when your ready to setup your tank. Remeber I promised you some trimmings when you setup your new tank. All of my tanks will be ready for a trimming in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jason - one thing to remember - our club members trade or give things to each other. That's one of the purposes of the club. That is usually plants but many of us give shrimp to each other. I'd hate to see that change. That also may impact on your sales to club members. Of course, availability and quality mean a lot too.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

TexGal

This is by no means a business venture. Niko may chime in here but I believe the stipulation of this club is that we do not sell plants to each other. I for instance have sold many rainbows to fellow club members. Niko for instance sells shrimp, invertz and fish to us all. If I am wrong then we may need to look at the bylaws and either change them or abide by them. I wouldnt mind buying shrimp, fish and really even plants from a member if its something I have been looking for or cannot get. I dont sell anything online and the only things I have sold have been fish (plants I give away tons of) There are many things that we cannot get locally. The way I see it is if you are providing members of the club quality fish/invertz for a reasonably price whats the harm in that?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The bylaws of the club say no sales of any kind. But having a live animal or plant shipped to you is pretty strange if you know who to get it from locally. I personally don't know how to resolve that contradiction between the fish business and my club membership. I never talk about the business during meetings, but everyone knows what I do. 

I have a feeling that long time ago we actually added some clause saying that a seller of anything aquarium related cannot be a club member. I'm not sure, but I remember discussing that about... 2002.

Best approach about breeding and selling the shrimp or fish is to find local stores that will buy a good amount at a time. It will take some leg work to find these stores. They have a hard time understanding that if 50% of the animals don't die their higher price is justified. Also they don't buy on a regular basis in most cases - only when they need of course.

--Nikolay


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I would buy all but the yellow. I keep hearing about "ninja shrimp" but I haven't actually seen them before. I've read that they change their colors at a moments notice and can be red black blue green and clear. I would buy those if someone had them!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Niko. Looks like I will probably go back to plan #1 that is get a nano and put Crystals or Tigers in it. I am sure glad I posted this thread before I bought everything. Wouldnt have been to happy if I would have found this out after I already invested the $$$.

Thanks
Jackson


----------

